# Canadian RG-31 Videos?



## pizzathahut (2 May 2008)

Hello all! 1st post here. 
I'm currently working on a project "tooting" the funding the CF's has been receiving and it's Transformation Initiative. I'm currently on the RG-31 but cannot find any videos showing it in action. Does anyone here happen to have any vids on RG-31?

You can check out wha tI have done to date on my Youtube channel. 
http://www.youtube.com/pizzathahut


----------

